# Remington 700 ?



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

My question is this. Is the .308 a short action? I am looking at buying a .308, I am more so looking for a rifle to build and tinker with. So if I can't find a .308 for a decent price I was looking at buying a short action remington 700 then switching out the barrels.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Make sure you get the bolt face you need.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Yes.


 :O||:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Cooky said:


> Make sure you get the bolt face you need.


+1

Something that uses .308 as a parent case, such as .243 or 7mm-08, will work nicely.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The good news is that you are looking for probably the second most popular rifle/caliber combo out there. I would dare say there are 8-10 Rem 700 in .308 for sale in the Salt Lake City area every single day. Just start looking in the gun shops and pawn shops and take your pick. The idea of having to rebarrel an existing rifle to get .308 is like having to convert a Ford into a Chevy to get a Chevy...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey sorry to encroach on this by asking a question of my own, but what about a remington 700 in .270? Long or short action?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

.270 is just a 30-06 necked down; so no, not a short action. You could always go with the original short action .300 savage... as long as you don't want to buy factory ammo for it. The .308 killed the 300 savage.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So what cartridge were you thinking of building around?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys! I liked the analogy BPTurkeys, I should find what I am looking for on the different websites. I just want something, I can play around with and modify to my liking.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, so you aren't necessarily changing calibers. Cool 8)

.308 is a great cartridge IMO. So I hope you can make something you enjoy shooting.... did I hear someone say Accuracy International chassis?


----------

